
Drone is a Continuous Integration platform built on Docker - tilt
https://github.com/drone/drone
======
bashcoder
I'm glad to see more options becoming available for CI, especially ones that
are easy to maintain and deploy. Basing Drone on Docker with few external
dependencies is a plus. I'm also glad to see support for Cassandra and all the
other databases.

However, I do see a lot of CI systems depend on Github as the repository, as
Drone appears to do, and I would appreciate a more generic, flexible approach
to that issue.

~~~
bradrydzewski
Bitbucket integration should land this week. We open sourced our Go Bitbucket
API which was the first step: [https://github.com/drone/go-
bitbucket](https://github.com/drone/go-bitbucket)

There is also a thread going for adding other sources:
[https://github.com/drone/drone/issues/10](https://github.com/drone/drone/issues/10)

It took about 24 hours for a GitHub enterprise patch to land, so I'm sure
we'll support many other options pretty quickly.

~~~
bashcoder
Excellent - thanks for the info. I am more than ready to relieve Mr. Jenkins
of his duties.

~~~
keithpitt
Buildbox.io has flexible VCS support. You can use anything you want! You don't
even need to use GitHub.

~~~
ithkuil
Sounds nice. They have a different business model. drone.io is free for public
projects.

I also think the Go+Docker factor is something for those who are into this
kind of things.

------
dominotw
I thought it was about this. [https://drone.io/](https://drone.io/)

~~~
patrickaljord
It is. drone.io is open sourced and can be ran on your own servers.

------
IanCal
Is there a plan to support building docker images?

~~~
bradrydzewski
yes, this feature will land in the next few weeks. I'm hoping you'll be able
to build the Docker image AND push to the index.

~~~
IanCal
Awesome, this is something I've been searching for recently, a nice interface
for continuously building docker images and pushing them to an index.

Having the intermediate steps still cached would be spectacular, so
incremental builds are fast. That's something that concerns me a bit about
wercker as it always builds in a clean environment.

For anyone else wanting to follow this, here's the issue:
[https://github.com/drone/drone/issues/1](https://github.com/drone/drone/issues/1)

------
ericgj
Haha all the proud mercenaries of HN quick to shoot down any hint of politics
in their little world... A good number of us INside the US (not to mention
Europe and elswhere) would certainly think twice about using a tool called
drone. A lot of us want our government to stop killing people by remote, is
that such a strange point to make? It is really quite an ignorant name to use,
as bachback said.

------
bachback
might be a good project, but with that type of name, you're not going to
attract customers outside the US, a good fraction of which will think drone =>
drone strike. the name is reserved for killer machines, see e.g.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drone_strikes_in_Pakist...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drone_strikes_in_Pakistan).
Time to think about how silicon valley fits in with the rest of the world.

~~~
kmfrk
It's a perfectly fine word:
[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=drone%2C+drone...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=drone%2C+drones&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1%3B%2Cdrone%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2Cdrones%3B%2Cc0).

~~~
bachback
if you are an ignorant, unethical person in the US maybe, but not if you live
in Yemen or Pakistan. its such a perfect illustration of how blind people can
be.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/us-drone-strikes-
stirrin...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/us-drone-strikes-stirring-
outrage-in-
yemen/2014/02/07/1bd5768a-900c-11e3-84e1-27626c5ef5fb_gallery.html#photo=1)

~~~
weego
This is literally the most surreal chain of comments I have ever read on HN.
The word drone is not 'reserved' for anything and the rest of your attempted
call to action is just bizzare.

~~~
fit2rule
In the non-English speaking world, the word drone has come to mean "death
machine in the sky."

Not everyone speaks English. Certainly in Europe, if you ask someone what
'drone' means, not many will use the tonal definition of the term ..

